# 4 mos. old and 72 pounds



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG...she's huge! She's off the growth chart I have for Danes: 

untitled

How tall is she?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kwhit said:


> OMG...she's huge! She's off the growth chart I have for Danes:
> 
> untitled
> 
> How tall is she?



I dont know I havent wicketed her... I know that she is taller than all the dogs here by several inches at the shoulder and yeah she is huge... she seems to be right in the middle of the IW charts... Puppy Growth

the mean for 5 mos is 80 lbs... she is a little over 17 weeks and 72 pounds so seems about right ....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wowwwww. That's a BIG and beautiful puppy!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

just held a yardstick up and it looks like she is about 25.5 at the shoulder


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Shalva said:


> just held a yardstick up and it looks like she is about 25.5 at the shoulder


Wow, she's a big girl, and still just a baby!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

When I saw the title, I was all ready to come in here and lecture someone about keeping their golden lean. lol Should've paid attention to the OP and the section it was in. :doh:


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> When I saw the title, I was all ready to come in here and lecture someone about keeping their golden lean. lol Should've paid attention to the OP and the section it was in. :doh:


I never pay attention to the sections and I answer stuff and have no idea how to get back to it because I had no idea what section I was in to begin with... 

oh and just so you know... she is totally lean....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha I figured. I was picturing a 72 lb 4 month old golden! With her breed, it's a whole different story. lol And I meant that I should've paid attention to the section it was in (other pets) because then I wouldn't have gotten all ready to lecture. lol


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

For a second I thought this was going to be about a golden too! LOL!! The picture of Natalie laying upside down is so cute! It reminds me of Victoria. Here's a pic I took of her while she was boarding with us....I just love wolfhounds!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yowza-how big will she be when full grown? She is beautiful


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> When I saw the title, I was all ready to come in here and lecture someone about keeping their golden lean. lol Should've paid attention to the OP and the section it was in. :doh:


Same here, I was ready for the onslaught :

I love big dogs, the bigger the better. I'm thinking my next dog will be a giant breed ... maybe a great dane or maybe an irish wolfhound! just dreamin :bowl:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Same here. I thought she was going to be a giant even compared to mine. 6 months 75lbs.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/20904-6month-old-puppies.html


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Phew, she is not a golden! How huge and adorable!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

you guys are so funny and so Jaded lolol 

I love hte pic of Victoria... she is gorgeous and I imagine that Natalie will look alot like her as an adult

Ignutah her mother was a fairly large bitch so she was pretty tall and 145 pounds we are guessing Nattie could be larger than her mother but there really is no telling she is at the upper side of the growth chart right now


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She just gets cuter every time I see a picture of her!
Can't imagine myself handling a dog that would be anywhere near 145 pounds, but I do love to admire them!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> She just gets cuter every time I see a picture of her!
> Can't imagine myself handling a dog that would be anywhere near 145 pounds, but I do love to admire them!


honestly she is the easiest dog in the house... she hardly ever pulls or is naughty... she has started putting her head on the table and she counter surfs now and doesn't even have to stand up on her hind legs


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She is just adorable and I love reading the stories about her as she grows.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Natalie is absolutely gorgeous, I'm totally in awe of her because I have never seen an IWH in person. I'm so enjoying seeing the pictures of her as she's growing.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Miss Natalie is doing?


----------

